# Destin head boat



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Can't afford a charter and don't have enough buddies to share a charter cost. Only thing left for me is a head boat trip out of Destin. Hate the idea of shoulder to shoulder, but it's my only option. Haven't been deep sea fishing since the 70's and want to go. 

Can anyone recommend a decent head boat trip from Destin?

Thanks.........


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I always enjoyed the Sweet Jody; there'll probably be quite a few people onboard but the mates do a great job in helping any and everyone.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks SteveFL. They have a nice website with all the answers one my want to know. Will get in touch with them.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Look at the Swoop and the Swoop II, they supply live bait as well as cut bait. It is also a fast boat so you get more fishing time.


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Sweet Jody is the way to go, when I was living in Az. and came home to fish they are the boat I went on.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I did look at the Swoop website. They offer 8 hour trips which I like plus an a/c cabin that would be nice for us old f---s on the ride home. ... LOL


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*The Swoop*

Went out on the Swoop yesterday. It was full. All of the head boats in Destin are apparently running two trips a day and are at capacity. I'm sure the captains are very happy. The place is jammed with tourist. 

We got a limit of nice snapper and a number of trigger fish.

The Swoop is the fastes boat in the fleet. It runs at 16 knots and most others are 11 to 12. We passed the Sweet Jody coming in. I like the style of Sweet Jody. It's a bit lower to the water up front than the Swoop. It looked to be at capacity as well.

We had a bit of a scare out at 22 miles. All of a sudden the captain bailed out of the wheel house and a mate grabbed a fire extinguisher. The captain opened a hatch and went inside. Turned out the generator apparently mal-function or burned up. Apparently the equipment was turned off for we continued to fish with no problem. I was impressed how quickly the crew responded and got everything under control. 

Everyone had a great time. The boat was loaded totally with tourist except for Joe and I. We stuck out like a sore thumb with our fishing cloths, hand rags, pliers, etc. :laughing:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad you had a great time and caught some fish.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Good report, fishwalton, appreciate the info, proud of you stickin' out like a sore thumb!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*The Swoop*

Here is a string of photos of our trip on the Swoop out of Destin on Thursday.

http://s1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb480/fishwalton/Swoop/?albumview=slideshow


----------

